# Need Sunlight Shed input



## franco3420 (Jan 1, 2009)

There is a grow shed that Sunlight Sheds is selling. {sunlightsheds.com}, and I was wondering if anyone is using the shed or has used one in the past. Their website makes it sound as if you can grow up to 14 plants at a time in a self contained cabinet. Can't imagine how big the plants could possibly be. The largest cabinet/unit they sell is 72 inches in height but the bottom looks like it takes up about 12 inches. Leaves you with possibly a 5 foot plant. There's a cloning shelf inside and that looks like it takes up another 12 inches.  If anyone can offer any feedback, I'd really appreciate it. The damm thing costs $1999.00 and about $300.00 for shipping, so it's a costly investment but if it works well and easy to operate, I think it's worth the price.


----------



## ms4ms (Jan 1, 2009)

with that budget you can build a *ell of a room. In my opinion alot of peeps do not realize how much space a growing flowering plant takes up. I also would find it difficult to take care of more then 4-5 plants at a time. I am sure the piece you are looking at is a nice peice but 2500??. keep it green and gl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

franco3420 said:
			
		

> There is a grow shed that Sunlight Sheds is selling. {sunlightsheds.com}, and I was wondering if anyone is using the shed or has used one in the past. Their website makes it sound as if you can grow up to 14 plants at a time in a self contained cabinet. Can't imagine how big the plants could possibly be. The largest cabinet/unit they sell is 72 inches in height but the bottom looks like it takes up about 12 inches. Leaves you with possibly a 5 foot plant. There's a cloning shelf inside and that looks like it takes up another 12 inches. If anyone can offer any feedback, I'd really appreciate it. The damm thing costs $1999.00 and about $300.00 for shipping, so it's a costly investment but if it works well and easy to operate, I think it's worth the price.


 

:ciao:  if you have not yet started a setup..and in the setup  fase..I say  get it..start a grow..we will help  and you let us know how it works...I have read on these in the past  and seem good...I have addded the link 4U..these are coolThanks for shareing..and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

hxxp://www.sunlightsheds.com/videomedia.htm  replace (xx) with   (tt)


:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> with that budget you can build a *ell of a room. In my opinion alot of peeps do not realize how much space a growing flowering plant takes up. I also would find it difficult to take care of more then 4-5 plants at a time. I am sure the piece you are looking at is a nice peice but 2500??. keep it green and gl


 

:ciao:  Im well over $6000  into mine  and am allways upgradeing.. ..its all in what you want to end up with.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 1, 2009)

pending on what you have around your city i thino you could build the same systom for less or a bigger one for the same price 
just read if you decide to DIY


----------



## franco3420 (Jan 1, 2009)

4U2smoke,

Thanks for the input. I am leaning towards getting one and I appreciate your support.

I think building my own is a bit complicated.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

franco3420 said:
			
		

> 4U2smoke,
> 
> Thanks for the input. I am leaning towards getting one and I appreciate your support.
> 
> I think building my own is a bit complicated.


 
:welcome:   to build your own is complicated for some..I picked up on that by your post..and if one has the $  then by all meens run with it..This site can use a new system in the mix..what strain are you looking to grow?  and when are you planning to start?  My best addvice is to Read every sticky  on this site you can..find someone that is growing the same way  or simmular to you..and read everything they have .  And you will do just fine:aok:   Keep me posted okay


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2009)

Although it is a little expensive, I looks like they have all the bases covered--it is a complete system. I probably wouldn't put more than 4 plants in there.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, it does look interesting..,and costly for what you are actually getting. If I were you I would build your own room to suit every one of your needs for a lot less. 

Research is your best friend. I was going to buy a complete system till I started to answer my own needs then researched this site, asked a lot of questions, and then proceeded to build my own setup. I saved more then 1k by doing so while learning a lot about the indoor growing process as a whole.


----------



## twitch (Jan 1, 2009)

I was researching their site prior to deciding to building my own, and my experience with them was that they did not return a phone call I made with some technical questions so you may want to be sure about support prior to spending that kind of money.
They also gave me a real off the wall response to an e-mail questions about where/how to keep mother plants.


----------



## franco3420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. After reading it all I'm now leaning towards NOT buying their cabinet. It doesn't look like it'll be able to grow what they say it will, {10-14 lbs per year}. I think the space is too small. I once had a phototron and wasted about 6 months growing stufff and wound up with about 4 oz's of product. Kind of a bummer when your expect more! I guess I'll just stick to my ourdoor summer garden and grow only when it's the right season.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude, don't get discouraged. I bet if you took the time to evaluate what space you have and the finer nuances to that space as well as your particular needs you can easily build your own setup and for cheap.


----------

